# My Precious is Gone



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We know when we have a pet that this terrible day must come, but we are never ready. My Precious, my Siamese female, died Saturday night. I can't describe my feelings. I know that I was privileged to care for her, to feel her soft, warm, purring body lying on my lap or sleeping on my side, but I'm not ready to say, "Goodbye." 

She was so young, only 8, and she had no symptoms after her surgery last spring....not until Saturday. That's when I began to suspect that the cancer had come back. She had been running and playing and waiting patiently, but with great expectancy, as I fixed her food the day before. But things were just a bit different Saturday, and when I called her to bed, she didn't come. It was the first time. My husband found her under my bed Sunday morning, and part of my heart died with her. He could barely speak, and I could only cry, "Not my baby, not my Precious, oh please!"

I want to thank God again for sharing this precious little life with me. You can never be replaced, Precious, my sweet baby. I will never forget you. You will be safe in my heart until I see you again. Your name suited you so well. You were so precious to me, and I wonder if it's possible for me to stop crying. Rest in the arms of angels, my baby. I will always love you. Special, so special, so Precious! Rest in perfect love.

Words are not adequate.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh Jeanie, I am so sorry  RIP Precious


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a sweet and heartfelt tribute for a wonderful baby. 
In times like this we have memories to cherish, until, like you said the day comes and we meet again.
My heart is with you, Jeanie
Rest in peace, Precious


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Jeanie, I am so very sorry. I never seem to have the right words for times like this, so I will simply tell you that tonight we will light a candle for Precious in the Jellicle den, and send you and yours our best, and all our hopes.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Precious.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Jeanie, I'm so sorry..... I'm not sure what else to say but I know she'll be waiting for you at the Bridge....


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh Jeanie, I'm so sorry. (((hug)))


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeanie, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Jeanie, I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling, as you say, there are no words. I hope you find comfort from the fact that she had the most amazing life, the most amazing mum, and that you will meet her again. Until then she is being kept safe and warm until you can hold her once more.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. x x x


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Dear Jeannie, I'm crying right along with you. I'm so sorry about your dear one, Precious' passing. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Precious*

Jeannie I am so sorry that Precious has passed away  
You must feel so empty without her.
But what a lovely life she had with you.

thinking of you
seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all so much for your kindness. It means so much to me. God bless.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

((((((HUG)))))))


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Jeanie, I'm really sorry to hear about Precious. I hope that Blueberry is coping okay. I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hugs Jeanie......


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I am soooo sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

((HUGS)) to you jeanie, i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all. I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*precious*

She was well-loved and cared for...............our hearts will not mend completely after losing a fur-baby, so we must think of our happy moments with these wonderful ones..............


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jeanie,
I'm so very sorry to hear that.  Rest In Peace Precious. Precious had eight WONDERFUL years with you. ((((HUGS(((((


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Hugsssss


----------

